# how to remove bacne marks and scars?? "HELP!!



## MACreation (Mar 21, 2006)

help plz!


----------



## DaisyDee (Mar 21, 2006)

How about a good loofah treatment and some lotion made to help even out skintone?

Maybe get someone to help you and give you back treatments a couple of nights a week.


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 22, 2006)

Did you do a search for this topic? There are SO many similar topics, and there's even a scars one stickied at the top, it does have some useful info there.

Please do a search in the forum, it will list several such topics. There is already a thread on bacne, even.


----------

